# sold my 430ex2 and pocketwizards mini&flex



## bornshooter (Oct 27, 2012)

ok so as the title says sold my pocketwizards and 430ex 2 ordered 2 600 ex-rts and st-e3,do you guys think thats a wise move?the reason for me was better build flash although i could have stuck with pocketwizards i now have less to go wrong i dont have to put the flash on pocketwizrds too so a little quicker there,anyway any advice or thoughts are welcome


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2012)

Good move IF you don't also need to trigger a monolight (that's why I haven't done the same, I just hope PW hurries up with the next firmware update). The only advantage to the PWs besides that is the ease of altering power output with the AC3 vs. the ST-E3.


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good move IF you don't also need to trigger a monolight (that's why I haven't done the same, I just hope PW hurries up with the next firmware update). The only advantage to the PWs besides that is the ease of altering power output with the AC3 vs. the ST-E3.


no i dont use a monolight so ok there,i read that on neil vn's blog http://neilvn.com/tangents/2012/06/06/review-canon-st-e3-rt-transmitter-and-canon-600ex-rt-speedlite/ about the ac3 being faster to use rather than go through the st-e3 menus system,the thing i liked about the pocketwizards was the automatic shift between normal sync speed and HSS mode,supposedly if you set HSS on the canon system it will only use it when it exceeds sync speed so you can leave HSS on ill test it out  thanks for the reply neuro


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 27, 2012)

I was about to pull a plug on a similar setup, but having read a lot of poor reviews of the ST-E3 being an overpriced cybersync/pocketwizard with no built in af assist beam. I was considering just going 2 600ex-rts + 1 pocketwizard transmitter, though I am holding out for possibly a lower model rt speedlite version equivalent to the 430 and possibly an update to their st-e3.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2012)

I wouldn't expect an updated ST-E3 anytime soon. But I would expect an -RT version of a 4x0 flash pretty soon.


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 27, 2012)

the pocketwizard has no af assist beam either and i have shot low light weddings and parties and had no problems yet


----------

